# Re-establishing your PLC comm connection



## Sawdust454 (Sep 26, 2008)

First thing, unplug your comm cable from your pc, then open links, select drivers and stop and delete all drivers that may be running.
Now add a new driver that matches the plc you are connecting to.
Choose auto config. That should do it.
If not then post the model of the plc and what driver you are using.:thumbsup:


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Make sure you don't have a bad communication cable.I had one last month that was giving me problems linking up sometimes. New cable and it would link up everytime.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Sawdust454 said:


> First thing, unplug your comm cable from your pc, then open links, select drivers and stop and delete all drivers that may be running.
> Now add a new driver that matches the plc you are connecting to.
> Choose auto config. That should do it.
> If not then post the model of the plc and what driver you are using.:thumbsup:


 
With the exception of unpluging the comm cable, this is what I've been trying to do, and it usually works. The message I'm getting reads Com2port conflict. Status Running ? I try and delete it and use Com1 on up, No luck.
I try a different comm, and the message reads Unable to open the specified COM port for configuration testing ! 

:blink:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Allen Bradley Micro Logix 1000 - Using RS-232 devices - Selecting AB_DF1-1 as the new driver. That's always worked


----------



## Glen Walker (Dec 30, 2009)

.


dronai said:


> Allen Bradley Micro Logix 1000 - Using RS-232 devices - Selecting AB_DF1-1 as the new driver. That's always worked


I've had the same error before. Are you using a serial to USB converter? Most of the time it just involves shutting the computer down and restarting linx. If your still having issues and port conflicts you may need to go to the device manager and pick a new comm port.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Glen Walker said:


> .
> 
> I've had the same error before. Are you using a serial to USB converter? Most of the time it just involves shutting the computer down and restarting linx. If your still having issues and port conflicts you may need to go to the device manager and pick a new comm port.


No serial to usb converter. I did all of the above. Maybe there is a new RS Links version and the driver won't sinc ?

The first response said to disconnect the cable. I've tried with the cable in, and disconnected, and rebooted several times ???


----------



## Glen Walker (Dec 30, 2009)

There must be some other program that's using that comm port on start up. Have you checked in the device manager to see if the particular comm port is used in another program? Another issue I've has was linx running as a service, not allowing me to reconfigure a comm port.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Glen Walker said:


> There must be some other program that's using that comm port on start up. Have you checked in the device manager to see if the particular comm port is used in another program? Another issue I've has was linx running as a service, not allowing me to reconfigure a comm port.


 

:thumbsup:* I got it !!!!! :thumbup:*

*Yes it was exactly what you just said.* I used a google search on the error message, and someone said the same tip. So used another port and a driver automatically loaded and said com 6. So I made sure to select COM 6 in the drop down and it worked !! 

Communication link is sometimes a PIA


Much thanks to all


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

You could also uninstall the driver for the com port from device manager and then reboot. Rslinx is bad about taking over com ports and not releasing them.


----------

